# New FF from Sony - A99 - 102 x-type AF



## stabmasterasron (Mar 29, 2012)

There is a rumor on sonyalpharumors that sony is developing a new FF that has 102 x-type AF system. 24MP sensor. SLT. Here is another reason to kick your 5D mark iii into a lake (just kidding).


----------



## x-vision (Mar 29, 2012)

We have to wait and see how Sony will spec and price the A99. 

If Sony is smart, they will price it at $2200-2400 and will also make it the best video-DSLR (well, SLT) on the market. 

It appears that videographers are mostly underwhelmed by the 5DIII video enhancements.
If Sony play their cards well, the A99 might become the DSLR of choice for videographers.

This would be a very welcome development for those (like me) waiting for the 5DIII price to drop ;D 8).


----------



## marekjoz (Mar 29, 2012)

stabmasterasron said:


> There is a rumor on sonyalpharumors that sony is developing a new FF that has 102 x-type AF system. 24MP sensor. SLT. Here is another reason to kick your 5D mark iii into a lake (just kidding).



Why kidding? It has improved waterproofing.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 30, 2012)

Mmmmmm that sony lens selection is so tempting, I just cant decide which one of the 3 available lenses to get...


----------



## PaperTiger (Mar 30, 2012)

When we decided to make the push into professional photography, and bought up a whole bunch more gear for the company, I really wanted to go with Sony. But because the video in their SLRs was so bad I had to go with Canon (I'd used Canon and Olympus before that). I like Sony because I think they really have to work hard to impress consumers a lot more than Nikon and Canon do, and they've been impressing me. 

I'd take Zeiss lenses with autofocus...


----------



## stabmasterasron (Mar 31, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Mmmmmm that sony lens selection is so tempting, I just cant decide which one of the 3 available lenses to get...



Yup. I have a friend that shoots sony. He isn't as deeply into photography as I am and he just can't understand why I would pick Canon over Sony. His argument is that for equal money, you get so much more with the Sony. That may be true, if you are talking about just the body. But what I keep trying to get him to understand is that when you buy a dslr (or slt) body, you are buying into a system. You have to see your lens choices and possible body upgrade paths. All that stuff just isn't there for Sony, yet. Sony is full of smart people and it looks like they are in the high end camera game for the long haul. I don't doubt that they will eventually build up their lens selection and body selection. But for right now, for me anyway, there product offering is just too immature.


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 31, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Mmmmmm that sony lens selection is so tempting, I just cant decide which one of the 3 available lenses to get...



Indeed - gotta make your decisions carefully mate.
At least you have in body stabilization - that solves your IS vs Non IS dilemma that you get when shooting Canon


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 2, 2012)

Hang on, what's the date today? (yesterday?)


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 2, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Hang on, what's the date today? (yesterday?)



it was posted on the 29th, sooo yeah, thats out of the question... ;D


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 2, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on, what's the date today? (yesterday?)
> ...



Well, I did notice yesterday that photorumours.com leaked a 24MP FF Pentax K-3 (when Pentax themselves have said there's nothing to go in between APS-C and 645)


----------



## D.Sim (Apr 2, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > dr croubie said:
> ...



That one I would question though, rofl
I'm just thankful CR hasn't pulled anything


----------



## dr croubie (Apr 2, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> dr croubie said:
> 
> 
> > D.Sim said:
> ...



Actually, I'm kinda disappointed, CRGuy, where's my 40MP 3DX Rumours?


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 3, 2012)

x-vision said:


> It appears that videographers are mostly underwhelmed by the 5DIII video enhancements.



I'm happy with the improvements, but only because I knew they were only going to slightly improve the video. They were clearly trying to separate the stills shooters from the DSLR video shooters, hence the Cinema DSLR. I have a feeling we'll know what it's all about soon, and I'm willing to bet it's going to be amazing.


----------



## well_dunno (Apr 22, 2012)

It is now rumored that _" the upcoming next Sony full frame cameras “main feature” will be the low price. "_

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr4-sony-wants-to-price-the-a99-as-low-as-possible/


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 22, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Mmmmmm that sony lens selection is so tempting, I just cant decide which one of the 3 available lenses to get...


Ha. True. Also poor battery life due to the electronic viewfinder. Oh, yeah-and it has an electronic viewfinder.


----------



## preppyak (Apr 22, 2012)

x-vision said:



> It appears that videographers are mostly underwhelmed by the 5DIII video enhancements.
> If Sony play their cards well, the A99 might become the DSLR of choice for videographers.


There were a lot of people that thought that about the A77, that it would replace the 7D because it did sports well (high frame rate, 1080/60, video AF). Except, in reality it sucked, their lens selection is bad, and the delay to market made the 1DX delay look short. I was pumped for the A77; I got a 60D instead and never looked back. And when the reviews came, they were the same as the other Sony cameras. "If they worked, they'd be amazing, but they don't".

So, an underwhelming camera, given a full-frame sensor and nothing else, still is probably an underwhelming camera. Even if it's the same Sony sensor as the D800. And full-frame will just make their lens selection look worse. You're basically limited to Zeiss price levels for anything good. With Canon and Nikon, you can at least find some value in their primes


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 22, 2012)

well_dunno said:


> It is now rumored that _" the upcoming next Sony full frame cameras “main feature” will be the low price. "_
> 
> http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr4-sony-wants-to-price-the-a99-as-low-as-possible/


Well, there's a feature Canon could duplicate any time. Won't, but could.


----------

